

L.A. podcasting festival is this weekend. This year, there's a live stream - MichaelApproved
http://lapodfest.com/

======
MichaelApproved
The events start tonight. It's at the Sofitel Hotel, near the Beverly Center
mall.

If you stream it, you'll have access to shows for up to 3 weeks after.

